# Annapolis Boat Show



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

Who all is going to this show? Are we all going to meet maybe? Glenburny is where we r staying , i think


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm attending the show, probably on Saturday...don't know yet where I'm staying other than on my boat. Can't say where she'll be berthed, anchored or moored. Enjoy the show.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Navy home game that weekend. You're lucky you found a hotel room!


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

are there often work oportunities at the boat shoe? how or who would one talk to?
or do I just show up a week or two prior and ask around? 
If temp work is available I would schedule the boat show into my southbound schedule next year.

Ideas?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We will be moored or anchored out also...and dinghy in...look for us we are the white boat with the blue canvas...

Dave

I am looking for a specific alternator to see if I can get a good price on it. Electromaxx 140


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

DRFerron said:


> Navy home game that weekend.


I am surprised. The show is normally planned for an away weekend so USSS can use the Stadium Parking Lot. I wonder how the show will handle incoming drivers? Does anyone know?

Update: They have it on their web site -- parking is on Riva Road this year. They'll have signs to guide us into the lots as always.


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

We're on the fence about going this year. The only thing we're in the market for is a dinghy which we can get a good deal on outside the show. The show's always tempting but then so is spending that weekend on the hook in a quiet anchorage. That said, if there's some kind of sailnet social gathering, we'll definitely try to make it!


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

We are planning on attending. Our grandchildren live in the area so its two birds with one trip. We will be looking for ideas, materials and equipment to finish our new to us Nor'sea.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

The shows are allways the same two weeks in Octiober and don't move because of a football game. There will not be any moorings avaialbe downtown unless you get really lucky. The anchorage off the Academy will fill up early. Back Creek will also fill up early. My boat will be at the Out -of -the boat show dock - the broker is paying $3 dollars/foot per day for that slip. Good luck finding a spot. I allways park right down by the show in a tax deductable lot -costs $20. In the last two years, the shows have had about 25% fewer boats and smaller crowds. Friday and Monday are the best days to go.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll be going at some point. We'll might go two days and spend the night on our boat down at HHS.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Can anyone point me to a promo code or discount coupons or better yet, free passes to the boat show?


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish i was sleeping aboard, then dingy in.. Sounds like fun! We did our room last monthy so iguess we are lucky i dont know how busy it gets there...


----------



## Elsewhere (Sep 23, 2011)

A buddy and I are going in his RV. First time to Annapolis - any suggestions where we can park? I've made several calls but there seem to be no pleasant/helpful people in the area and I'm getting no answers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I'll be going... Is there a plan for a Sailnet meeting?

I think some of the guys from AS are going to get together...


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm finally getting to the show this year, combining it with my first visit to DC. I'm excited to see the many boats that they never bring to the Left Coast. Can anyone who has taken the 1 1/2 hour schooner ride tell me if it's worth the time?

Mike


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Craig,,,LTNS

We have seen you a few times on the Bay and Magothy this year.

We are trying to organize it. If you come I will demand some ballads...:laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Ballad device will be in tow...

Good to see you chef2!!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

ImASonOfaSailor said:


> Who all is going to this show? Are we all going to meet maybe? Glenburny is where we r staying , i think


Is there a day for a meet up, in past years its been Friday evening after the show? We're going to the show Friday, would enjoy seeing folks again.

We're scheduled to take the Outbound 52 out for a test sail Tuesday after the show before we sign the contract for hull #8. Cant wait  LOL

BTW, I think you mean Glen Burnie?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

ImASonOfaSailor said:


> ... i dont know how busy it gets there...


Crazy busy. Even when it rains during the show. Most hotels have a shuttle to the boat show. If your hotel does you should take advantage of it.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Elsewhere said:


> A buddy and I are going in his RV. First time to Annapolis - any suggestions where we can park? I've made several calls but there seem to be no pleasant/helpful people in the area and I'm getting no answers. Thanks in advance.


Did you check to see if there's an Annapolis WalMart? Aren't all WalMarts RV-friendly? At least they used to allow them to park in the lots overnight.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

joethecobbler said:


> are there often work oportunities at the boat shoe? how or who would one talk to?
> or do I just show up a week or two prior and ask around?
> If temp work is available I would schedule the boat show into my southbound schedule next year.
> 
> Ideas?


I was looking at the online version of spinsheet yesterday and saw an ad for workers at the show (actually both the sail and boat shoW). Might be worth pursuing if you have the time.

Luck!


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> We're scheduled to take the Outbound 52 out for a test sail Tuesday after the show before we sign the contract for hull #8. Cant wait.


You'll probably need some crew for that so you'll be free to poke around the lazerettes and what not.

I'll have to take a vacation day but I can handle the helm for you. ;-)


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

yea okay midlife, sounds like a plan! ;-)


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

DRFerron said:


> Did you check to see if there's an Annapolis WalMart? Aren't all WalMarts RV-friendly? At least they used to allow them to park in the lots overnight.


There is no Wal-Mart convenient to Annapolis. I believe that the open arms greeting to RVs at Wal-Mart has gotten a bit rough in the last couple of years at least at some stores.

There is a Sam's Club near the Annapolis Mall that might ignore you parking in the lot for a few days but getting to the Boat Show would be problematic.

The Eastport Elementary School PTA provides parking for the Boat Show every year and I know I have seen RVs in there. Call ahead and see if you can make arrangements. Reasonable walking distance to the Show and to many restaurants from there so you can park it and not move again until you are ready to leave.


----------



## AirborneSF (Dec 14, 2010)

My sailing buddy and I are planning on going Sat. It's a short drive from So. Md. I KNOW I'll "SEE" some of you, I just won't know it! Enjoy all!


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Before you buy that Outbound 52 - look at my Taswell 58 AS listed by David Walters Yachts at the Walzak dock just out side the show towards the yacht club. You can get it for less money, its a better built boat, faster, and ocean proven + cruise equipped with watermaker, full electronics, Northern Lights genset, Avon raft, etc.,etc. Overall winner of Caribbean 1500 and Atlantic Cup.Sorry for the self promotion.


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

We'll be there. We go on Thursdays when it's less crowded (I used to get dizzy and sometimes pass out when in overcrowded situations as a child, although I've grown out of that I'm still real uncomfortable in large crowds). 

Thinking about going by boat although it would be a 1 man operation since I have to meet my wife there (She could only get a half a day off). Not being familiar with Annapolis harbor I'll probably wimp out and drive down. 

We are looking forward to seeing Mark and Patti Gonsalves of Cruiseabaco.com, we took ASA sailing courses from Capt. Mark a couple years ago in Abaco. It was the best vacation I ever had.

Regardless we have Friday off as well so we'll probably have driving rains, earthquakes, locusts and sporatic volcanoes until Monday, but if not we can make it a nice sailing weekend of it.


----------



## Elsewhere (Sep 23, 2011)

SVAuspicious said:


> There is no Wal-Mart convenient to Annapolis. I believe that the open arms greeting to RVs at Wal-Mart has gotten a bit rough in the last couple of years at least at some stores.
> 
> There is a Sam's Club near the Annapolis Mall that might ignore you parking in the lot for a few days but getting to the Boat Show would be problematic.
> 
> The Eastport Elementary School PTA provides parking for the Boat Show every year and I know I have seen RVs in there. Call ahead and see if you can make arrangements. Reasonable walking distance to the Show and to many restaurants from there so you can park it and not move again until you are ready to leave.


That's great advice - I'll call the PTA. Thanks for the tip!

As for the WalMarts, I'm told that they are indeed less friendly than they once were. He (the RV owner) says if WalMart can't get you to leave they'll make lots of noise with parking lot cleaning machines, etc. They'll swarm you all night, hoping you'll move on (he's more stubborn than I am). Pretty funny that they're that passive-aggressive lol.


----------



## bandaidmd (Jul 28, 2011)

@speciald

I allways park right down by the show in a tax deductable lot ,

I'm going over Friday wheres this lot located.


----------



## bandaidmd (Jul 28, 2011)

Elsewhere said:


> That's great advice - I'll call the PTA. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> As for the WalMarts, I'm told that they are indeed less friendly than they once were. He (the RV owner) says if WalMart can't get you to leave they'll make lots of noise with parking lot cleaning machines, etc. They'll swarm you all night, hoping you'll move on (he's more stubborn than I am). Pretty funny that they're that passive-aggressive lol.


The naptown sams club has height barricades in the parking lot so the only part that would be accessible is the loading dock area and thats a nono


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

bandaidmd said:


> @speciald
> 
> I allways park right down by the show in a tax deductable lot ,
> 
> I'm going over Friday wheres this lot located.


I'm guessing he was talking about the church parking lot across the street from the Fleet Reserve club/old Fawcett's location. I have parked there several years. Its worth the money for me have my car just across the street the years when I plan to buy a bunch of stuff.

I've also found nearby parking just across the bridge up the drive to AYC on the Spa Creek side. The drive is shared with some private residences that let folks park in their yard for a price. Same deal on the street alongside the Naval Academy.


----------



## Mikester (Jun 15, 2010)

*Bargains ?*

Is it reasonable to expect " special" prices in effect at the show. We have a long list of items we need, lines, lifelines, batt cable etc ?
Do the manufacturer's that have a booth also sell direct ?
Thanks
Mikester


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

[.QUOTE=Mikester;780889]Is it reasonable to expect " special" prices in effect at the show. We have a long list of items we need, lines, lifelines, batt cable etc ?
Do the manufacturer's that have a booth also sell direct ?
Thanks
Mikester[/QUOTE]

They are absolutely there to sell. How "special" the prices are is debateable. Some are more special than others. You need to have a good idea of market prices for anything you plan to buy so you can recognize real deals


----------



## Mikester (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks, that's what I was hoping for. We'll be ready with our shopping list and price comparisons.
Mikester


----------



## arknoah (Oct 31, 2010)

DRFerron said:


> Navy home game that weekend. You're lucky you found a hotel room!


Well, it _is_ in Glen Burnie versus a bit closer...!


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

What would the chances be of finding a mooring ball on Wednesday or Thursday morning near the show? Where are they? Are they free or is there a contact to be made?


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

swampcreek said:


> What would the chances be of finding a mooring ball on Wednesday or Thursday morning near the show? Where are they? Are they free or is there a contact to be made?


Close to zero. All the moorings are pretty well full by Monday before the show. $30/night.

The five moorings on Back Creek that rarely have anyone on them already have three tenants. In addition to the main field there are more moorings above the bridge in St Mary's Cove (35' max LOA) and a few more further up Spa Creek. I'll try to go over the bridge tomorrow and report back on current status.

There is nearly always room to anchor in the South Anchorage and two dinghy docks at the show.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> What would the chances be of finding a mooring ball on Wednesday or Thursday morning near the show? Where are they? Are they free or is there a contact to be made?
> Like


Usually non exhistant.

Dinghy docks at the show look like the ones at Block Island ( you can circle for a while looking for an opening).

We usually go way up Spa Creek and anchor and dinghy down to the bridge which has a street end with dinghy dock next to it.

Dave


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

As of this morning at 8a:

Back Creek: 2 balls still open. Anchoring boats are building up. Transients coming into marinas and the entertainment value is high. 

Spa Creek: Main field has about 10 balls open. South anchorage has 15 boats anchored. 3 boats off the Academy wall. Note: Some enforcement of federal no anchoring zone exists. I have not heard of anyone being asked to move, but Annapolis Harbormaster will no longer provide pump-out services to boats directly off the wall in the federal zone unless they can show mandated approval to anchor from the Naval Academy Superintendent. I don't know what the Watermark water taxi policy is, but it might be well to call and ask.

I'll check St Mary's Cove later today. I have a client on a ball by Truxton Park and will ask him what the upstream balls look like.

Opinion: If you come in any time next week don't bother heading up the creeks. Anchor in the South Anchorage and deal with dinghies or water taxis. Bring lots of ones for the taxi.


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

SVAuspicious said:


> As of this morning at 8a:
> 
> Back Creek: 2 balls still open. Anchoring boats are building up. Transients coming into marinas and the entertainment value is high.
> 
> ...


Now thats a report!!!! Thanks so much! If my wife could get off the full day on Thursday, I might just go for it. Being unfamiliar as I am with Annapolis as far as the water goes I guess I'll wimp out and drive down. Both of us have off from Friday onwards, we'll just go sailing then.

Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

UPDATE 1600L Friday 30 Sep 2011

This is based on personal observation and that of two others e-mailing their observations to me.

Back Creek: 1 ball still open. Additional boats coming in to anchor. Getting crowded.

Spa Creek: Main field still has about 10 balls open. South anchorage has 15 boats anchored. 3 boats off the Academy wall. Lots of balls still open in St Mary's Cove above the bridge for boats 35' LOA or less. Balls upstream are all full.

Weem's Creek: No report.

NB: Some enforcement of federal no anchoring zone off Naval Academy exists. I have not heard of anyone being asked to move, but Annapolis Harbormaster will no longer provide pump-out services to boats directly off the wall in the federal zone unless they can show mandated approval to anchor from the Naval Academy Superintendent. Watermark water taxi appears to continue to serve those boats.

Opinion: If you come in any time next week don't bother heading up the creeks. Anchor in the South Anchorage and deal with dinghies or water taxis. Bring lots of ones for the taxi.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

UPDATE 0930L Wed 5 Oct 2011

This is based on personal observation and contact from Annapolis Harbormaster Patrol 2.

Back Creek: 1 ball still open. Additional boats coming in to anchor. Getting crowded from Eastport Yacht Center past Jabins.

Spa Creek: Main field is full. St Mary's Cove has 6 balls for boat no longer than 35'. Well's Cove has 1 ball open. Truxton Park has 2 balls open. Anchorages are filling up.

Weem's Creek: No report.

NB: Some enforcement of federal no anchoring zone off Naval Academy exists. I have not heard of anyone being asked to move, but Annapolis Harbormaster will no longer provide pump-out services to boats directly off the wall in the federal zone unless they can show mandated approval to anchor from the Naval Academy Superintendent. Watermark water taxi appears to continue to serve those boats.

Opinion: If you come in any time this week don't bother heading up the creeks. Anchor in the South Anchorage and deal with dinghies or water taxis. Bring lots of ones for the taxi.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm in Glen Bernie now eating breakfast. At hotel. We are in a LaQuinta. Full breakfast to. I thought full breakfast were only at a All inclusive resort.. ***Grin****

So maybe we will run into you there. Haha. I don't even know what cha all look like ..lol have fun!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We had a great day at the show yesterday , but many of the previous vendors were a no show. Maybe a sign of the economy. The usual bling boats were there, Hylas, Shannon, Outbound, beautiful 47Passport. We actually Ike the new 41 Gozzard.

Ran into Mike and his wife and had dinner at Joss with Shawn and Raina. It's terrible when the best restaurant in town like this is a sushi restaurant. It ais ahold one though and the food was very good. Especially like the dessert of fried bananas, red beans vanilla ice cream and honey. Was great catching up with our friends especially.

Have fun at the show today , we are off sailing over to Wye River so there wilbe a mooring ball free in from of Jabins on Back Creek

Dave


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

We r in pussers. Now..


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

Did get to see anyone. Leaving soon. No one wanted to take me for a sailboat ride in the bay


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

We went Thursday and met up with our friends that we charter from in Abaco, they are picking up 2 Jaenneaus and sailing them home. We are considering that "boat as a business" thing where you put 25% down, put it in charter for 5 years drawing income and paying off the note and then owning it free and clear. Obviously there must be more to it but it doesn't sound like a bad idea.

As for now we're heading out on our boat to enjoy one of the last 80 degree days of the year.

Coming in to White Rocks marina last night there were more than a dozen boats anchored, more than I've seen on any Summer weekend. Is there something happening or is it everyone getting in on the last of the nice weather?


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

Is anyone finding any worthwhile show specials for gear this year?

I'd be especially tempted by any great deals on inflatables, Harken furling gear, and good sea boots but even specials on charts and cruising guides can make it worth it to "earn back" the price of admission in savings.

Glad to hear everyone who went had a good time and beautiful weather (though I was really hoping for a little more breeze than the 0-4 knots we've been seeing!).


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

4arch,

I have found the best deals on inflatables are through Defender during their annual sale. If you're interested in a Harken Furler, call Ken at Oak Harbor Marina (back the creek from MYC). He is a dealer for Harken and they can do the install as well, and they have installed many.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree with dinghy prices from Defender when they go on sale...usually in the winter. While Shawn is right about Oak Harbor and Ken is reputable as heck ( although not timely) we got a better deal on our new Harken furler from Harbor Haven by about $250 and they will match any specials you see on line also. We got the Harken IV Unit 2, but I think the Unikt 1 would fit Spindrift. Their labor is cheaper by $25 per hour to install. It could be put on on a weekend sail over there in a few hours. I would recommend replacing the forestay at the same time and also make sure you get the right toggle for the foot to have the Harken off the deck.

BTW we are planning Cacaway this coming weekend., are you guys game?

Dave


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys!

Dave, we're definitely in for the Cacaway trip next weekend.


----------



## wavedancer38 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,
We went Saturday and Sunday. We were able to park Saturday in a church lot for $20. Not bad (although they obviously weren't offering the lot on Sunday). Sunday was a LOT less crowded than Saturday, therefore more enjoyable. I noticed most of the same vendors as last time, which I guess is a good sign of the economy. People were lined up to see the Beneteaus and Jeanneaus like they were giving them away! Which, in comparison to some of the other boats, kinda seemed like they were. LOL I think Jeanneau had some starting in the range of @$280,000 for a 40'.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

We were there Friday and parked in the stadium for $10.00, $34.00 for admission, $3.00 for a bottle of water and $12.00 for two cups of soup. Only went on two boats, a Farr 40 and a Harken(?). We were there to talk with the vendors and to gather literature, not so much to see the boats we can't afford. On Saturday we visited Bacon Sails and ended up buying a main. It was our first time to the Annapolis boat show. Tad over priced but over all a good experience. Got some grand kids visiting time in as well.


----------



## PanamaRed (Sep 20, 2010)

*Good Show*

This was my first boat show, I had a great time. However, it was much like any other type of trade show I have been to, but a lot less crowded than I expected (i.e., Oshkosh Air Adventure).

I thought the food prices were reasonable, a lot less that at a ski resort. Vendors were friendly, and there were numerous show specials, especially with the sail magazines.

It was great to see all the boats. I was surprised that Jenneau had almost as many boats there as all the rest put together. They had quite a setup, lounge, salesmen, and hostesses.

My favorite booth was the free gin or maybe vodka booth. I liked it.

We parked on Riva road due to the Navy homegame (I can't believe I was so close to the Naval Academy, not my favorite place, Go Army!), anyway the bus transportation from Riva Road to the show was well run and timely. Parking was $10.00 which included round trip bus trans. Did not have to wait for the buses, just walked up, got on and the bus left, about a 15 minute drive either way.

Overall, well organized show, lots of fun, good place to learn about sailing. Pusser's had good food and Great Beer!

BTW, the dingy dock was not so well organized, but that seems to be the situation in many other places as well.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Captainmeme said:


> We were there Friday and parked in the stadium for $10.00, $34.00 for admission, $3.00 for a bottle of water and $12.00 for two cups of soup. Only went on two boats, a Farr 40 and a Harken(?). We were there to talk with the vendors and to gather literature, not so much to see the boats we can't afford. On Saturday we visited Bacon Sails and ended up buying a main. It was our first time to the Annapolis boat show. Tad over priced but over all a good experience. Got some grand kids visiting time in as well.


Captainmeme,

Since your wristband gets you in an out of the show all day, if you decide to go again you might want to consider buying water from the CVS that's within about 50 feet of the entrance and eating in one of the many restaurants that are within spitting distance of the show. I expect higher food prices inside the show gates, kind of like most trade shows. When we go we step out and eat lunch at one of the bars. It gets us away from the crowd and we take some time to look over the brochures we picked up and maybe work on a strategy for when we get back inside.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey guys do you know this video about the show:

Annapolis Sailboat Show Timelapse - YouTube


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Great video PCP.. I was laughing

I usually have my strategy before I go to the show. Dickering to get better prices on things I really need or want. Its a great place to meet friends too. $7 for a delicious pit beef sandwhich at the fleet club with and ice cold draft for 5$ seems resonsable so as not to have to fight the crowds in and out of the show and eat the crappy food with the snarling servers in the restaurants surrounding the boat show. The ice ceam place is the best in the shows vicinity.

Now dinner is different...Josses has great bait...I mean sushi and sashimi for dinner. 

Dave


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

I spent Saturday and Sunday at the show and it was great. Being from Los Angeles, part of the enjoyment was simply looking around the charming city of Annapolis. I hadn't been off the parking bus 5 minutes when I said, "I want to live here". LOL. Spent Saturday checking out boats. My favorites were the Tartan 37, Jeauneau 439 and, if I hit the lottery, the Outbound 46. Not sure where I've been, but GEEZ! have boats become expensive. Having spent Sunday learning that I can replace my 36 footer for a cool $ 250,000 - $ 350,000, I spent Sunday walking the tents looking for things to buy to improve my humble, but paid for, boat. Found a great deal, IMO, on a Honda 2000 generator. $ 899 + 25 shipped to Cali and no sales tax. Don't think I could beat that anywhere. Spending this week sightseeing in DC, quick stop at Ohio State to see my kid and home on Monday. I would definitely like to come back and will plan to see/learn more about the area next time.

Mike


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Mike great deal on the Honda did you know you can get attachment and run it on propane. I have been reading about that as that may be a better way to go with it.

Hope you have fun in dc and visit some of the museums I suggested.

Dave


----------



## mpickering (Jun 11, 2010)

My wife and I had a ball at the show this year. This was our first show, having skipped the previous two.

We took a "Take the Wheel" workshop which included demo sails of two boats of your choice from a decent list. Most were catamarans. We took out a Gemini 105Mc and a Lagoon 42. On Saturday after the Gemini sail, they had a wine & cheese social that allowed us to meet several of the other people and compare notes. What I found surprising was that we saw ourselves as rank novices but there were people there literally looking for their first boat to sail away to the islands with. People were surprised to hear we were on our third boat and I raced dinghies across Spa Creek. I didn't feel so bad leaving afterwards, feeling pretty seasoned by comparison.

I thought the workshop was a cheap way to get out on the boat, the Gemini 105Mc, we are considering as the replacement for our C-27 in the next year or two. An hour and change for $250 for both of us is a cheap charter. The following day, we went out on the Lagoon 42 (beautiful boat but a mobile condo that is twice the cost of my house) and the captain was in no hurry to get back. An hour demo sail wound up being three hours total. 

We quite enjoyed tromping on different boats. It was an excellent opportunity to compare different models and eliminate boats that looked nice and but didn't appeal. My wife likes earlier Beneteaus because the current generation didn't move her. Hated the Jenneaus despite them being reasonably priced for their size. We loved the Lagoon and Gemini. Disliked the Tomcat 9.7 and Leopard catamarans. Only monohulls that appealed were the Catalina 355 and the Island Packet 35. I *loved* the Packet and it was the only monohull that really appealed to my wife. Another interesting and beautiful boat was a Gozzard 41, a Canadian-built cutter.

We got lucky and parked on Compromise Street just opposite the AYC Sailing Center. Worth the $20 a day and a short walk to the show. Crazy crowd on Saturday, Sunday was really nice. 

As I knew it would, it has changed the way we look at our C-27. Always seen as an interim boat, the feel of the Gemini under sail and in amenities I think has accelerated our plans to upgrade. We expected to keep the C-27 5 years. I think we'll be lucky to still own her at the end of next season.

A good weekend overall. We really enjoyed the Fleet Reserve Club for lunch both days. 

Matt


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

chef2sail said:


> .. We actually Ike the new 41 Gozzard.
> 
> ....
> Dave


Hi Dave,

Can you explain this a bit better?

The Gozzard 41 was one of my preferred boats (30 years ago) and I still think that the Gozzard 41 has one of the most gorgeous interiors around, but they don't advertise any new 41 on their website (only a motor boat and I am guessing that is not what you are talking about). The photos that they have on their site regarding the Gozzard 41 are the same of the last 10 years, very nice indeed.

Do they really have a new 41 sailboat? That would be very interesting

Regards

Paulo


----------



## wavedancer38 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Paulo,
Check out this link, I believe this is the Gozzard 41 you are looking for.

gozzard dot com/boat_information.php?aid=5


----------



## ronbo1 (Feb 17, 2007)

The Gozzard 41 was designed about 10 years ago. It's hull was a redesign of earlier Gozzards and results in more performance. 
Subsequently, the G44, and G36>G37 were given the new hulls. 

The G41 at this year's show is new as far as the interior was tweaked a bit. There is talk of a Raised Deck Saloon model G42 which can be previewed on their website, with a commodious aft cabin with standup headroom and a saloon where, while seated, one can look out large windows.

Ronbo


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

For those who are thinking about going next year for the first time, you should start thinking about your hotel reservations now and making them as soon as the hotel allows it. The longer you wait the farther away you'll have to stay. 

The first two years we attended we stayed within walking distance. We made reservations in March and barely squeaked in.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

ronbo1 said:


> The Gozzard 41 was designed about 10 years ago. It's hull was a redesign of earlier Gozzards and results in more performance.
> Subsequently, the G44, and G36>G37 were given the new hulls.
> 
> The G41 at this year's show is new as far as the interior was tweaked a bit. There is talk of a Raised Deck Saloon model G42 which can be previewed on their website, with a commodious aft cabin with standup headroom and a saloon where, while seated, one can look out large windows.
> ...


It is a bit more old. Actually the Gozzard 41 was designed by Ted Gozzard back in 1986, so it is a 25 old design.

GOZZARD 41 sailboat on sailboatdata.com

I find the boat beautiful in a traditional way and I would hate to see it spoiled with a deck house.

The hull has far as I know it is basically the old hull, even if I liked to see that changed, a bit like Halberg Rassy has made with its boats.

Ronbo, do you know in what consists that hull modification you are talking about? I don't think that is something serious because the displacement of the boat and the ballast are exactly the same they had 25 years ago. Can you post a picture of it?

That's what I don't like on the Gozzard. With all new stronger, lighter materials and new building techniques, the boat still weights as munch as the 25 years old original one. Nothing seems to have changed for them, at least if I am not wrong about the "new" hull design.

But one thing that is been changing, very little but always for better is the interior. This Ted Gozzard interior is one of the most innovative of its time, so much that today is still a very modern one, an open space one with the Saloon on the bow (convertible in bed) and a huge galley.

I love it and it is a pity they don't give this boat the hull it deserves, one as modern as the interior.

Gozzard 41.mov - YouTube

Regards

Paulo


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

Went down to the show yesterday for a few hours and as always it was great to see the spectacle of all the boats, boat products, sailors, would-be sailors, and industry tradespeople in one place. That is probably my favorite thing about the show more than any individual boat or product there. 

I definitely sensed the trade show being a bit “off” from years past. Fewer vendors there. A lot of the vendors seemed much more aggressive in trying to make sales at the show rather than just being satisfied to get their products out there and build potential client relationships. Nowhere near as many little freebies and giveaway contests to enter as previously either. Surely a lot of that is due to the economy but I also wonder if the trade show isn’t struggling a bit to maintain its relevancy in the face of the web?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

chef2sail said:


> I usually have my strategy before I go to the show. Dickering to get better prices on things I really need or want. Its a great place to meet friends too. $7 for a delicious pit beef sandwhich at the fleet club with and ice cold draft for 5$ seems resonsable so as not to have to fight the crowds in and out of the show and eat the crappy food with the snarling servers in the restaurants surrounding the boat show.


The pit beef was $9 this year, but still very good.

Enjoyed a $9 (bucket (5) of 7oz Caronas with the Mrs. on the rooftop under the tent. There was plenty of room on Sunday and no smoking!!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

4arch said:


> ... I also wonder if the trade show isn't struggling a bit to maintain its relevancy in the face of the web?


I hope that isn't the case. Looking on the internet can't top walking on a boat, seeing how the helm "feels," looking at products up close with the ability to ask questions face to face, finding that one thing you didn't know you needed, being around other boaters and it certainly doesn't have painkillers. One thing that influenced our decision was being able to sit comfortably in the cabin during the show while others walked through and didn't disturb us.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

DRFerron said:


> it (*the web*) certainly doesn't have painkillers.


Your Internet is broken. *grin*

I had a great time on Friday and Sunday. Crowds were down and the manufacturers like Lewmar, Maxwell, Quantum, and Raymarine had reps with plenty of time to talk about the gory details of things I wanted to know about.

Bottom-siders seemed to be doing a good business. Big crowd at the SSCA booth but I couldn't tell how many were signing up as opposed to old-home week for cruisers. Lots of people around Pussers although there was room to move for a change on the deck above.

All in all it was a great show -- easiest to move around and least bumping on the docks on a sunny weekend that I can recall.


----------

